# NE Taxidermist



## TimberlandTaxi (Aug 29, 2009)

Where at in NE?


----------



## carmanusa (Jan 9, 2009)

smokeys taxidermy out of fremont, done my last three and has one there now my boy shot this year. 402-720-1941, call during the late am to early eve. not over priced.


----------

